# Using a Squonk Mod with regular RTA



## Caseman (21/5/18)

Hi Forum,
I could not find anything relating hereto and its probably a real silly question, but would I be able to just screw a regular RTA or RDTA onto a squonk mod and use as normal.
(Provided I remove or not squeeze the juice bottle).

I have a few RTA's I love like my Themis and this would be real convenient - just no juice bottle in the squonk. Juice in the tank... on a squonk.

My Squonk mod is the Vandy Pulse BF 80w.
Probably getting the Geekvape Gbox by end this week, so an interchangeable squonk or RTA mod would be ideal - If this is possible and I'm silly for not trying then my apologies but I'd rather be sure.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (21/5/18)

Yes, i have used many RTAs on mine.
You dont need to remove the squonk bottle or anything, just run your rta ontop. If im in a rush i would actually use the squonk bottle to refill my rta cause i had juice in it

And I’m talking about personal experience on Regulated squonk mods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog (21/5/18)

As @jm10 said, i use my rta's on my pulse 80w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/18)

I use my tanks, RDa`s on my Gbox squonk all the time, doesnt make a difference even if there is a squonk bottle with juice in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/18)

Caseman said:


> Hi Forum,
> I could not find anything relating hereto and its probably a real silly question, but would I be able to just screw a regular RTA or RDTA onto a squonk mod and use as normal.
> (Provided I remove or not squeeze the juice bottle).
> 
> ...


Not a silly question at all. I have come across many experienced vapers who think that a squonk mod is only for squonking. 
I squonk 90% of the time but often carry a full RTA with me for when I feel like a different juice, or am just too lazy to fill the squonk bottle. As @jm10 says you can use the squonk bottle to fill the RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caseman (22/5/18)

Thank you very very much for clarifying. This is truly a big help. I have quite a few rta's but find myself with my Pulse 90 percent of the time too. Missing my Themis just a little.
@jm10 the juice fill up idea is brilliant.
Now I'm gonna give this a try. Obviously won't help the battery life hahaha but I don' mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseman (22/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I use my tanks, RDa`s on my Gbox squonk all the time, doesnt make a difference even if there is a squonk bottle with juice in it.


How is the gbox seeing as i may very well be getting mine on Friday. I'm kinda looking forward to having 2 squonks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/18)

Caseman said:


> Hi Forum,
> I could not find anything relating hereto and its probably a real silly question, but would I be able to just screw a regular RTA or RDTA onto a squonk mod and use as normal.
> (Provided I remove or not squeeze the juice bottle).
> 
> ...





I edited your thread name because it looked like you wanted to actually squonk with a regular atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caseman (22/5/18)

zadiac said:


> I edited your thread name because it looked like you wanted to actually squonk with a regular atty


Brilliant thanks. I hope it can help a few with similar queries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/5/18)

Caseman said:


> How is the gbox seeing as i may very well be getting mine on Friday. I'm kinda looking forward to having 2 squonks


Gbox is one of the best mods that I have used, simple to use, excellent battery life and ample power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/5/18)

Just to ad , I also have the pulse 80w & when I want to vape some higher nic juice that I have in my boreas rta I screw the rta on easy peazy.

On a mech squonker & a normal mech just ALWAYS remember to check that the positive pin is protruding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseman (24/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Just to ad , I also have the pulse 80w & when I want to vape some higher nic juice that I have in my boreas rta I screw the rta on easy peazy.
> 
> On a mech squonker & a normal mech just ALWAYS remember to check that the positive pin is protruding


Thanks plenty but I won' be going mech anytime soon so I guess I'm safe and can try my rta on my pulse without stress


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/18)

Caseman said:


> How is the gbox seeing as i may very well be getting mine on Friday. I'm kinda looking forward to having 2 squonks


@KZOR really likes the Gbox. Take a look at his Youtube video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Yes, i have used many RTAs on mine.
> You dont need to remove the squonk bottle or anything, just run your rta ontop. If im in a rush i would actually use the squonk bottle to refill my rta cause i had juice in it
> 
> And I’m talking about personal experience on Regulated squonk mods.
> ...



Thats actually a great idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (25/5/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @KZOR really likes the Gbox.


So much so that i bought a second one ...... fantastic battery life. 
If you don't mind the bulkiness then it is a sure winner especially considering the price.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

